# Cuales CFLAGS son apropiadas para mi procesador?

## Alzania333

tengo un Intel Core i3-370M, 2,4GHz y me gustaria saber si estas CFLAGS son apropiadas para mi procesador:

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

MAKEOPTS="-j5" 

si la respuesta es no, cuales podria poner?

----------

## i92guboj

Si no vas a reutiluzar los binarios en alguna otra máquina y no estas usando esta máquina con distcc, lo mejor sería usar -march=native. En caso contrario, core2 está bien.

----------

## Alzania333

que es distcc?[/quote]

----------

## i92guboj

Una herramienta que sirve para compilar usando todas (o varias) de las máquinas de tu red. Esto permite acelerar el proceso.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/distcc.xml

----------

## pelelademadera

 *Quote:*   

> CFLAGS="-march=core2 -msse4 -mcx16 -mpopcnt -msahf -O2 -pipe"
> 
> CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
> 
> CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"
> ...

 

son para un i7 930. para el i3, igual, pero -j5

----------

## Alzania333

-msse4 -mcx16 -mpopcnt -msahf

QUE SINGIFICAN CADA UNO DE ESTOS PARAMETROS???!!!

----------

## quilosaq

 *Alzania333 wrote:*   

> -msse4 -mcx16 -mpopcnt -msahf
> 
> QUE SINGIFICAN CADA UNO DE ESTOS PARAMETROS???!!!

 

Búscalos dentro de un 

```
man gcc
```

----------

## gringo

con el gcc-4.6.x hay ya un -march dedicado para los nuevos core ( tanto los de primera generación como los que tienen avx)

El i5 M520 de mi portátil me escupe esto :

```
/usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.1/cc1 -E -quiet -v - -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -march=corei7 -mcx16 -msahf -mno-movbe -maes -mpclmul -mpopcnt -mno-abm -mno-lwp -mno-fma -mno-fma4 -mno-xop -mno-bmi -mno-tbm -mno-avx -msse4.2 -msse4.1 --param l1-cache-size=32 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l2-cache-size=3072 -mtune=corei7
```

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Safe_Cflags

saluetes

----------

